# Critique Boer Doe And Buck Please



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

This is Belle a 6 year old commercial boer doe. I've had her since she was a yearling. She has given me 4 sets of twins and a set of triplets and is a great mom. What do you think of her?








































Her triplets from earlier this year









Here's my 10 month old commercial boer Buck, Jack.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking goats!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Anybody have a critique?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bell:
Cons:
weak pasterns or over grown hooves.
Short bodied
Topline dipped
A lot of tailhead drop, but if she just kidded that is logical.
Lacking butt side view.

Pro's:
Has decent width
Horn span good
Has good bulkiness to her.
Love her color.


Jack:
Cons:
Lacking width
Lacking length
Too flat of a head for buck standards.
A lot of tailhead drop.
Standing weak on pasterns.

Pro's:
Has some bulk to him.
Not a bad chest and rear side view.
Love his color.

Sorry it isn't a better critique, but that is what I see. 

I may be seeing a fishtail on that buckling. He might need copper if I am seeing it right.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you for your critique. Belle's hooves were overgrown in those pics. Her hooves tend to grow a whole lot faster than everyone else's. 

Might be a stupid question but what is fishtail? I haven't heard that term before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome.

Some goats hooves do grow really quickly I know, I swear, they have walked through miracle grow, HeHe. :think:

Fishtail is at the end of a tail, the hair is missing from the tip of the tail, usually in the middle area, making it look like a fishtail, splayed out. Check the bucklings tail, in the picture it looks like he might have that issue.


----------

